# Ремонт инструмента



## pols-petr (15 Сен 2009)

Мужики, если кто знает где можно купить голосовое полотно...раньше его закупали за границей...сейчас судя по качеству отечественных баянов (речь о Юпитерах)...его производят в России...(у меня на баяне полетели голоса - хочу переклепать) ремонт ныне уж больно дорогой...и если может кто подскажет где можно купить кнопки для баяна...


----------



## r11 (19 Сен 2009)

В настоящее время все покупают шведскую сталь. Питерская (коричневого оттенка) не используется (и наверное не выпускается) очень давно. И та и другая весьма хороши и служат вечно, если голоса сделаны правильно.

Если при изготовлении, по неосторожности, нанесена глубокая риска, ни какая сталь не спасет и голос может поломаться.

Для изготовления и замены голосов нужны специальные иструменты. Также крайне желателен опыт - так что настоятельно рекомендую связаться со специалистом. Спросите у знакомых музыкантов, наверняка кто-то кого-то знает.


----------



## Jupiter (20 Сен 2009)

вот здесь Вам всё сделают: www.harmonikas.cz, напишите конкретно какие именно голоса нужны,лучше сфотографируйте,но судя по письму Вам нужна планка с голосами...Хотя на Юпитере у Вас уже она стоит.
Я лично посылал в Германию "ми" октаву , полетел голос в левой на юпитере у музыканта знакомого.Так что вам в конвертике полют голоса или же я пошлю.Они тонкие, в один конвертик с "пупырышками" штук 20 голосов спокойно Вам пошлю.
Сталь только шведская - немецкая сразу летит.
Сами ничего не делайте- только спец может в ручную выпилить голос.Наклепать сможете и сами,немного потренеровавшись на разбитой старой Туле ,Этюде- вернее,на голосах от этих баянов.
Цена на голос для Юпитера(это голос ручной работы) олеблется от 2 евро за штуку до 5,5 евро.Можно поставить и попроще,подешевле голоса,но на Юпитере это сразу же будет слышно.


----------



## pols-petr (27 Сен 2009)

Спасибо за информацию!


----------



## dimadze (28 Сен 2009)

если вы живете в Киеве-я точу голоса, звоните 80667880691


----------



## acco (28 Сен 2009)

dimadze писал:


> если вы живете в Киеве-я точу голоса, звоните 80667880691


Нажав на ник пользователя можно просмотреть от куда он.. Определяется по IP
*pols-petr* - Российская Федерация | Saransk


----------



## pols-petr (25 Окт 2009)

Всем привет! Может кто подскажет чем лучше проклеить кусковые планки (связался с гармонью)...раньше пользовался парафином в принципе он держит неплохо, а сейчас есть пчелиный воск и не знаю чем лучше...и чем нужно(наверное это самое главное) заранее спасибо.


----------



## Borhard (4 Дек 2009)

привет!
я делал церковной свечой)
есть мастики -в воск добавляют канифоль,в малой дозе ,
а то будет хрупким.
для гармони для дома достаточно будет и воска..


----------



## Jupiter (6 Дек 2009)

Ребята!
Как ни странно,оказалось,что лучше всего для этого клей ПВА,попробуйте- удивлению вашему не будет предела.Испытанно !

*pols-petr*,
Кнопки на фабрике Зонта- недорого...
Да и на Юпитере тоже, так же и в Житомире ещё есть...
В Воронеже
В Кирове
В Питере
да везде...к любому официальному продавцу баянов подойдите и он Вам закажет.Но цена будет с работой.Это 150 баксов


----------



## SibBayan.ru (6 Дек 2009)

Если после ПВА потребуется оторвать планку от деревянного резонатора--будут проблемы. Да и зачистить очень сложно. На ПВА ставят только на ширпотребовских инструментах, где за качеством звука никто гнаться не будет, и если даже голос сломается--заклеют и дальше... :russian_:. К пластиковым резонаторам ПВА вообще очень плохо пристаёт.
Мастика--всё примерно: 60% воск, 30% канифоль, 10% льняное масло.


----------



## 1alex123 (8 Дек 2009)

Доброго врeмeни суток
Вопрос к VIT74 и всeм, жeлающим отвeтить.
Скажитe, как часто по опыту нeобхохимо в кусковом инструмeнтe
мeнять мостику, мeнять лайку, мeнять наклeйки на клапанах,
подстраивать инструмeнт?
Я понимаю, что всe это зависит от многих факторов
( кто изготовитeль, как и при каких условиях инструмeнт хранится,
как интeнсивно инструмeнт используeтся и т. д. ),
но eсть навeрно и какиe-то закономeрности.
Интeрeсно услышать мнeниe профeссионального
мастeра по язычковым инструмeнтам.
Спасибо


----------



## SibBayan.ru (9 Дек 2009)

Универсального рецепта нет--слишком разные инструменты и очень сильно на них влияют условия эксплуатации. На Weltmaister до 2000 (примерно) года мастика быстро пересыхала и крошилась. Потом наряду с сухой мастикой пошли варианты с другой мастикой--инструменту пол-года, мастика отходит от планок и они просто вываливаются (мягкая как масло). Так что, даже зная изготовителя ничего сказать нельзя. Я могу сказать о некоторых видах работ, которые мы делаем и насколько их хватает. Мастика: вставлял выборку в S5 в 1998 году--недавно принесли продавать--мастика до сих пор живая, аккордеоны больше 15 лет назад заливал--стоят. Клапана: Юпитера:поролон 3-5 лет, зависит от эксплуатации; двухголосные попадали с поставленными больше 12 лет назад--живые, как ни странно (может мало эксплуатировали). Фетр--всё зависит от прожорливости моли :biggrin: Настройка--слишком индивидуально, бывают Юпитера--десять голосов в год подскрёб, пару наклепал и дальше (причём эксплуатирует нещадно--наверно повезло), а есть один оркестр--каждые пол-года возят. Есть один Юпитер (используется постоянно)--никто даже вспомнить не может--когда последний раз настраивался--держит :greeting: Так что тут не угадаешь.


----------

